# This hobby is changing for me...Almost depressing...



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

Last week we were in Colorado. I keep a bunch of train magazines and catalogs there for "emergency" reading. The catalogs were thinner in the 1990's-2000's, but the magazines were much thicker than now, with more content, though somewhat crude. There was also a more optimistic feel to them. I used to visit 3 train stores while we were there. Now there is only 1, and it's moved to a pretty remote location and appears to be a shell of it's former self.

When we came home, I was near our local Hobbytown, which is the only hobby store left in town, and picked up a new Lionel catalog and the latest All Star Electric Trains from CTT. I almost didn't get the Lionel catalog because they don't interest me much anymore, but did anyway.

The Lionel catalog delivered just as I thought. Not very interesting. I remember almost wearing the catalogs out in the 1980's-2000's. This one will probably hit the trash with only a couple viewings, even though it's much thicker than those old one's. The magic is gone, I guess.

The All Star magazine was pretty good. The articles reminded of the good ole days of magazines, and somewhat, the hobby. Great to see the "Talkin Trains" guys again, and the "Great Layouts" segments, along with the collectors aspect. I've never really been a collector, but was always interested in seeing and reading about those that do. 

Is it just me, or is there a different feel to the hobby now? Not a bad change, not a good change, just a change that is subtle, yet gives a different feeling. I'm nostalgic for the old days, yet appreciate the scale offerings, just neither really interest me like they once did. Perhaps the marketing has changed? Perhaps getting more "behind-the-scenes" info from the forums takes some of the magic away? I don't know, it just feels the hobby changed and I didn't. Or did I?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Everything changes. The world we knew is gone and it belongs to the yuppies and millennials. I'm sure our parents, grand parents and great parents felt the same way. My father didn't like anything about my generation. He had a fit when the Beatles made their debut on the Ed Sullivan show because their hair was touching their ears.


----------



## BENZ TRAINZ (Sep 22, 2017)

in 1968 i was at Disneyland with my parents on the 'CAROUSEL OF PROGRESS", they showed a video tape recorder built into a console tv so you could watch your favorite shows at a convenient time. i remember my father telling me "THEY WILL NEVER HAVE THAT". my father died never seeing a VCR, a computer or cell phone.

times are changing no doubt, i suggest drinking heavily and running MARX trains. one of them will make you feel better, perhaps both...


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

No doubt we have fewer choices today but the hobby has changed little for me. Its always been about building and making things more than running trains. No need for the latest and greatest. My last two purchases were a 25 years old MTH engine and 15 year old Lionel engine. I plan to repaint one and upgrade both to as close or better than modern standards. No shortage of old stuff to fix up.

Pete


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Except for the closing of most of the local train shops, the hobby pretty much is the same for me. The available selection, both new and used is fantastic.

Bill


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, there is a different feel. I don't trust the manufacturers any more. It used to be that Lionel was a company I trusted implicitly, but not now.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Midland, 

Do I remember reading a similar comment once before from you? It had to do with building your layout and it seemed like you had finished it and really weren't doing much with it anymore. The pictures you have posted of your layout, those Boxcars and kits were pretty spectacular.

My layout is not "finished", it still has 20' more to go. The reality is that I am looking forward to having it finished. Our lives are filled with so many things today and after spending 10 years building, seeing it finished is a great thought. Will I continue? Will I move on? Who knows. 

There are no model train hobby shops in my town. There is one 20 miles from here. What is needed on the layout comes from the internet. York is a wonderful experience, I don't buy much. I get great ideas, see amazing new items and meet my friends. This year I picked up an MTH and a Lionel Catalog for the first time in three years. Viewed them 2-3 times and tossed them. 

What really holds me to the hobby is the friends that have entered my life. So encouraging, so much fun visiting them, sharing ideas, swapping extra equipment and even our wives have become friends. In many ways that is the direction I have taken. 

There is a lot to be said for the changes that have occurred. The quantity and quality of model railroad equipment is amazing. The ability to purchase that equipment on the internet is easy, the delivery is within days. The variety of track, amazing electronics, you could just go on and on. But, for a long time hobbyist it comes down to how have you changed and have you been able to make changes to your hobby that inspires you.

What you are asking is a good question. And, I have thought about it myself. Hopefully, you will find the answer that drives you in the direction of a new beginning. Life is short. Have fun....


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

Wood, you are correct. I think I'm at a crossroads concerning the hobby. 
The excitement of purchasing a new item has been replaced with trepidation. I don't want to waste my money on an item that may not work. The internet is great, but it's not a replacement for a hobby shop where one can see the item in person. 
I recently asked if anyone had seen the new MTH Railking Santa Fe f3 sets. No one has. MTH has 3 sets left to drop-ship. The item is already almost out of stock, and as far as I can tell, no one on the forums or anywhere on the internet, has ever posted a picture. Probably a good thing. If a picture were posted, it would probably be because something is glaringly wrong.

I'm not leaving the hobby or anything dramatic like that, I'm just finding that the "thrill" and "excitement" isn't there anymore. It's visible on the forums, in the magazines, and catalogs.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Things started going downhill when Lionel was stealing MTH secrets, then Kline doing the same to Lionel, all due to one guy. Anybody remember his name? Then Kline went buy buy, few years later no Weaver. We are stuck with Lionel who can't make a engines right, AtlasO who makes over priced items which are more cheaply made than a few years ago and MTH with a temperamental operating system and stale sounds.

Things are just great.:dunno:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Has the hobby changed? Sure it has but what hobby hasn't!! I still thoroughly enjoy it. I'm in the process of building my layout and have no idea when it will be "finished" but am in no hurry. I just plug along.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

When I was young I enjoyed making models. It didn't matter what it was, but it was fun to build something. I always got a thrill from being able to create something and I still do after all these years.

It didn't matter in those days what it was. Sometimes it was building a plastic model car or airplane. Other times it was making a balsa model airplane and then gluing and stretching the tissue paper on it. It was a lot of work, but what a thrill to have it done and hanging from your bedroom ceiling.

After I got my first Lionel set it was making a town with Plasticville buildings. But the real fun was making roads, driveways, sidewalks, adding trees and all the scenery areas. When you took a bare sheet of plywood and transformed it into a miniature scenic masterpiece that was special. And then adding people and the scene came alive.

Later building buildings from scratch or kit-bashing to get the look that you wanted. Trying to replicate something that you had seen or that was special to you in some way. 

That phase of the hobby is alive and well today. And we have more scenic materials and scratch building supplies than ever before. With the Internet we all have access to these supplies whether we are lucky enough to have a great local hobby shop or not.

When I was a boy the closest hobby shop was 100 miles away and my mom didn't drive and my dad wasn't interested. So I dreamed about things and made things out of common, everyday materials. If I would have had what is available today I would have been in heaven. Ordering from Walthers was the only option, but it took a long time from sending in an order by snail mail and then waiting for the post office to deliver it. You almost forgot what you ordered by the time it arrived.

So we made grass by dying coffee grounds green. We bought cheap paint at the hardware store and painted our roads and streets. Made trees by picking armatures outside from local plants and flocked them with dyed coffee grounds. Crude but it really looked good at the time. And would go to bed dreaming from the Lionel catalog.

In my view, we have never had it better. I feel so lucky to be able to enjoy this age of three-rail model railroading. I think the glass is half-full. There is no doubt in my mind about that.

Art


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

DennyM has it right. You can look at change as negative and get depressed, but I think it helps to at least look at it from time to time with "a glass half full" perspective. Magazines were thicker in the 1990s, but the internet wasn't nearly as developed to the point it put "the world at your fingertips" as it is today. On-line forums didn't exist - at least not really meaty ones like this or the others I use. Retailers had to thicken up those magazines because they could not reach buyers like they can now by other means. 

On balance, I'd much rather have the forums, on-line videos and retailer sites and their search engines, than go back to the 1990s. I even have to admit that in many many ways, buying on the internet is better than having a brick and morter store three miles away. As to the manufacturers, it was inevitable that all would have problems with China labor eventually, and incompetent management (i.e., Lionel) is not a new invention - Lionel had it once or twice before and the hobby survived. Lionel's current problems, - the industry's current problems, have occurred before and will no doubt occur from time to time again. Overall I am happy with today's offerings, although I must admit, Lionel is having a bad slump, and looking back many years, I really wish K-Line were still here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2018)

CM, everything around us changes over time. When you come to grips with all of this, you realize that some of the changes are for the better and many not so much.

Our hobby is what you make of it. I remember the bad times when Lionel was about dead in the late sixties, then followed by good things that much latter followed.

I have some really nice trains to run, we have a beautiful layout to run them, and we have so many good train friends. So just because for the past three years, Lionel has produced catalogs that have zero interests to me, so what, I have all the trains I need anyway.

Pessimistic for me, NO!!!!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Spence said:


> Has the hobby changed? Sure it has but what hobby hasn't!! I still thoroughly enjoy it. I'm in the process of building my layout and have no idea when it will be "finished" but am in no hurry. I just plug along.


I got into CB radios back in the 70's and now Ham Radio. There was a time you could buy a CB almost anywhere and the airway was filled with people to talk to. Now most of the channels are quiet with the exception of truckers, but they aren't the jolly guys you heard back in the 70's with all the CB lingo anymore. 

Radio Shack use to have CBs and Ham Radios. Even the name is taken from the term that Hams use for the room their radios are in. A lot of the old Ham radios and CBs were tube and you had to manually tune them or they had crystals in them. Now they are ready out of the box.

Old time Ham operators told me how they had to build their radios then transmit on a selected frequency with ID number and then wait six months for their Ham license to come by mail.

Now you couldn't built a radio unless your an electrical engineer and the FCC doesn't send a hard copy of you license anymore you have to go on their website to see if your call sign has been issued. 

I guess my point is _nothing_ stays the same everything we grew up with has changed. You may not like it, but you have to go with the flow. I have friends who refuse to use cell phones or computers. Computers are one thing, but since there are no pay phones what will they do if their car breaks down in the middle of nowhere? You can't walk to the nearest pay phone.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Chugman said:


> When I was a boy the closest hobby shop was 100 miles away and my mom didn't drive and my dad wasn't interested. So I dreamed about things and made things out of common, everyday materials. If I would have had what is available today I would have been in heaven. Ordering from Walthers was the only option, but it took a long time from sending in an order by snail mail and then waiting for the post office to deliver it. You almost forgot what you ordered by the time it arrived.
> 
> 
> Art


The hobby shop where my Lionel came from was only a few miles away but I could easily ride my bike there and did just about every week but when I started getting into HO Walthers was the place and the Catalog, Wow!! You could spend weeks looking it over and yes orders took forever to arrive.
Thanks for the memories.

Pete


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

CM,
Yes everything does change, for the good and bad at times. The one thing for me is getting into the tinkering part of trains. Taking them apart and putting them back together without extra parts. Getting tutelage from guyz like GUNRUNNER, MARTY F, and seeing what LEE does is an inspiration for me to try and fix some things or improve them. Sometimes it is frustrating but that is the way I learn to work on them. Neat hobby and still enjoy the choo choo going round the room.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

DennyM said:


> I got into CB radios back in the 70's and now Ham Radio. There was a time you could buy a CB almost anywhere and the airway was filled with people to talk to. Now most of the channels are quiet with the exception of truckers, but they aren't the jolly guys you heard back in the 70's with all the CB lingo anymore.
> 
> Radio Shack use to have CBs and Ham Radios. Even the name is taken from the term that Hams use for the room their radios are in. A lot of the old Ham radios and CBs were tube and you had to manually tune them or they had crystals in them. Now they are ready out of the box.
> 
> ...


Yep, Danny, there are definitely changes in all the areas you've mentioned. Here in SE PA, CB use among truckers is almost nonexistent. You can scan the CB channels, including sideband, for hours upon end with only a sporadic transmission being heard.
For ham radio operators, long gone is the morse code requirement for licensing amateur radio operators and as for cell phones, there are no pay phones in the malls or other public places anymore and even the PA turnpike has removed the public emergency call boxes that were conveniently located on the road's shoulders at various mileposts.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

In the early "80"s I dreamed of operating crossings, automated signaling for block and switch, and a host of other impossible electronics that hadn"t been invented yet, and now it is a reality.

Operating two, three, or four locomotives without isolated block control was just being experimented with via DCC and had not been widely available or even accepted yet. 

Model Railroading has become that dream I had in the '70"s and '80's. I love it.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

ogaugeguy said:


> Yep, Danny, there are definitely changes in all the areas you've mentioned. Here in SE PA, CB use among truckers is almost nonexistent. You can scan the CB channels, including sideband, for hours upon end with only a sporadic transmission being heard.
> For ham radio operators, long gone is the morse code requirement for licensing amateur radio operators and as for cell phones, there are no pay phones in the malls or other public places anymore and even the PA turnpike has removed the public emergency call boxes that were conveniently located on the road's shoulders at various mileposts.


I found one pay phone here in town and this town is 2 miles wide and 4 miles long. I'd be willing to bet it's the only pay phone in the county.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm curious Denny - did the phone work, or was it broken?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I didn't check Lee. It was raining pretty hard and I took the picture from my car. There was a lot of wire next to it so not sure it's condition.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I asked because I actually checked the last one I saw, and it was not working. 

My wife and I are fans of old TV detective shows like Barnaby Jones and Streets of San Francisco. It is so strange to see detectives on the prowl for the bad guys, without cell phones. At least once a show, they have to pull over to a pay phone to make a call.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

DennyM said:


> I found one pay phone here in town and this town is 2 miles wide and 4 miles long. I'd be willing to bet it's the only pay phone in the county.
> 
> View attachment 456770


Wow, Denny, and it's not been defaced with graffiti either! Even if one could be found here in the metropolitan area of Philly, it would not be mar free in pristine condition like that one appears to be.
Your town must be a nice area indeed!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Lee Willis said:


> I asked because I actually checked the last one I saw, and it was not working.
> 
> My wife and I are fans of old TV detective shows like Barnaby Jones and Streets of San Francisco. It is so strange to see detectives on the prowl for the bad guys, without cell phones. At least once a show, they have to pull over to a pay phone to make a call.


My favorite shows too along with Dragnet and Columbo.



ogaugeguy said:


> Wow, Denny, and it's not been defaced with graffiti either! Even if one could be found here in the metropolitan area of Philly, it would not be mar free in pristine condition like that one appears to be.
> Your town must be a nice area indeed!


No graffiti in town just cars with those damn subwoofers and idiots on crotch rockets. The town is great except for most of the people, but it is quiet most of the time.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

One of my favorite old time B&W detective shows was the Untouchables. Robert Stack as Elliot Ness and his crew taking down the mob.

Bill


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I forgot the Untouchables.


----------



## Scotie (Sep 27, 2013)

My wife and I love the Perry Mason show--twice a day on ME-TV. Some of the old cars are great. My favorite is the season when he's driving a 4 door convertible Lincoln.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Scotie said:


> My wife and I love the Perry Mason show--twice a day on ME-TV. Some of the old cars are great. My favorite is the season when he's driving a 4 door convertible Lincoln.


One of the best theme songs on TV.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

More than the hobby, more than the lack of LHS, more than the lack of choices from the manufacturers, it is me that has changed. Heck, it took me six days to see this post. My interest and enthusiasm have waned. My train room sits idle with lots still to do. I have many new trains still in boxes, that have never been run or even inspected. My days of acquiring, of collecting, as it were, are over. My days of searching train forums for new and interesting posts have decreased considerably. 

All things in our lives change, some for the better, some not for the better. But, they do change. It is as inevitable as getting old, which is also change. As we each read here and offer our particular lament, or comment, I am wondering how many of us will get them old railroad blues and just stop?


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I hear you loud and clear Bob. I remember your frequent and thoughtful posts and have not seen to many lately. It is probably more likely people move on from the hobby then stay with it. We just don't hear about it on the forum. 

I have shocked myself at how long I have pursued this hobby. Yes, I've had trains all my life but have only had a permanent layout for the past 10 years. It has been a pleasure and I have made so many new friends my hobby just keeps feeding off the enthusiasm of each other.

My best to you in model railroading and don't get too old too fast, it's not good for your health. LOL. Tell Alice, I said hello.


----------



## Scotie (Sep 27, 2013)

I find that I work on the layout wiring and equipment repairs in fits and starts. Haven't done much in the last six months but its still there for when I get to it. Aging isn't much fun. Living with an incurable cancer that's been in remission for almost 17 years but the oncologist won't say I'm "cured".
Started working out at the Y again. Makes an amazing difference in health and psychological out look. Exercise is know to be one of the best treatments for mild depression (as I used to tell them in class). It helps, I'm doing more garden work and work on my 1969 Corvair now. Will get to the trains one of these days.
Best advice is do something, anything, don't just sit on the couch.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Scotie said:


> I find that I work on the layout wiring and equipment repairs in fits and starts. Haven't done much in the last six months but its still there for when I get to it. Aging isn't much fun. Living with an incurable cancer that's been in remission for almost 17 years but the oncologist won't say I'm "cured".
> Started working out at the Y again. Makes an amazing difference in health and psychological out look. Exercise is know to be one of the best treatments for mild depression (as I used to tell them in class). It helps, I'm doing more garden work and work on my 1969 Corvair now. Will get to the trains one of these days.
> Best advice is do something, anything, don't just sit on the couch.


Scotie, you have my prayers. May I make a suggestion? Get a dog.

When I researched retiring to Mexico (and retiring in general) it became pretty clear to me that every retired person should have a dog. It will force you to exercise, give you piles of love, and make your house safer.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Vincent said:


> Scotie, you have my prayers. May I make a suggestion? Get a dog.
> 
> When I researched retiring to Mexico (and retiring in general) it became pretty clear to me that every retired person should have a dog. It will force you to exercise, give you piles of love, and make your house safer.



Roger that Vincent!!! Not retired, but close. My Zeke and I walk three miles a day and he loves it. So do I...


----------



## dlkeys (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful Dog. I had a lab when I was a kid. 

Some good advice in this forum. I'm new to the hobby so I'm not "burned" out yet. But, it's always good to take a few steps back if you are not enjoying something. The key is to find some joy.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Wood said:


> Roger that Vincent!!! Not retired, but close. My Zeke and I walk three miles a day and he loves it. So do I...
> 
> View attachment 456928


Hoover sends Zeke his best wishes.


----------



## Scotie (Sep 27, 2013)

Unfortunately I've become allergic to cats and dogs. When I remarried about 15 years ago my wife came with two cats which I loved. Haven't had a pet since I was a child as my first daughter had asthma. Enjoyed the cats but can't really have them or dogs any more.
My wife see to it that I go to the gym about 3 days a week for about 90 minutes. Makes a real differnce in how I feel even at 76.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Scotie said:


> Unfortunately I've become allergic to cats and dogs. When I remarried about 15 years ago my wife came with two cats which I loved. Haven't had a pet since I was a child as my first daughter had asthma. Enjoyed the cats but can't really have them or dogs any more.
> My wife see to it that I go to the gym about 3 days a week for about 90 minutes. Makes a real differnce in how I feel even at 76.


Scotie, we have five cats. One is 20yrs old. When you have more than two they become daminals. I go to the gym three times a week because of the accident I was in. There is a therapy gym and a regular gym. There are therapist and physical trainers to help me if I have a problem. There are a lot of people 50 and up that go there.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Tulsa is my exercise partner, every morning we hit the trails.

Bill


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Wood said:


> Roger that Vincent!!! Not retired, but close. My Zeke and I walk three miles a day and he loves it. So do I...
> 
> View attachment 456928


Labs are great dogs. I've dog sat my neighbors chocolate Lab when I lived in Chicago.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

DennyM said:


> Labs are great dogs. ....


I'll second that!!! My black lab, Zuke, found his new favorite spot in the train room within minutes of the layout's framework going up on Day 1 of the installation last December. 

David


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

seayakbill said:


> Tulsa is my exercise partner, every morning we hit the trails.
> 
> Bill
> 
> View attachment 457026


Fine looking dog. This is Lisl von Schlaf from a working K9 litter. She is my fifth GSD.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, we've got Lisl von Schlaf, Tulsa, Zuka and Zeke. Vincent, we want to see Hoover!! 

I know there are several more members with beautiful dogs. It looks to me like we Model Train Nerds get lots of exercise with our beloved dogs... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## porkchopper (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm a newcomer to trains but an old salt in scale aircraft and ship modeling. It's the same story in that hobby. We call the current state "the golden age" of scale modeling. There's never been more choice, more higher quality kits, and more places to purchase them from. But, the age of the local hobby store is long gone, along with the magazines. Everything is online. As much as I miss the old days of the local hobby shops and monthly Squadron flyers, and all the magazines, I wouldn't trade it for what we have today. The average modeler is building to a far higher standard because of the ability to share and learn that the internet has provided, and we have very highly detailed, highly engineered kits available to us of the most esoteric aircraft. It's a good time to be an aircraft modeler. Like I said, I'm new to trains but I can only imagine it's a similar situation in this hobby. And then there's the whole computer integration aspect that we don't have in static modeling. It's got to be a great time to be into trains.


----------



## Larry Sr. (Sep 7, 2015)

*I know there are several more members with beautiful dogs. *
You are so correct Wood. 

Talking about the changing world, years ago I wouldn't have been caught dead walking this dog.

Some of us have fluffy wossie spoiled rotten little lazy dogs like me.

Larry


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

porkchopper said:


> I'm a newcomer to trains but an old salt in scale aircraft and ship modeling. It's the same story in that hobby. We call the current state "the golden age" of scale modeling. There's never been more choice, more higher quality kits, and more places to purchase them from. But, the age of the local hobby store is long gone, along with the magazines. Everything is online. As much as I miss the old days of the local hobby shops and monthly Squadron flyers, and all the magazines, I wouldn't trade it for what we have today. The average modeler is building to a far higher standard because of the ability to share and learn that the internet has provided, and we have very highly detailed, highly engineered kits available to us of the most esoteric aircraft. It's a good time to be an aircraft modeler. Like I said, I'm new to trains but I can only imagine it's a similar situation in this hobby. And then there's the whole computer integration aspect that we don't have in static modeling. It's got to be a great time to be into trains.


Very true, and well said.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Here's my dog MINNIE while up in Acadia National Park in Maine. She runs 2-4 miles with me, and takes me for at least 4 more miles of walking per day. She is constantly by my side. She is part Black lab and part Chihuahua. Go figure that combo out?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

BobS said:


> More than the hobby, more than the lack of LHS, more than the lack of choices from the manufacturers, it is me that has changed. Heck, it took me six days to see this post. My interest and enthusiasm have waned. My train room sits idle with lots still to do. I have many new trains still in boxes, that have never been run or even inspected. My days of acquiring, of collecting, as it were, are over. My days of searching train forums for new and interesting posts have decreased considerably.
> 
> All things in our lives change, some for the better, some not for the better. But, they do change. It is as inevitable as getting old, which is also change. As we each read here and offer our particular lament, or comment, I am wondering how many of us will get them old railroad blues and just stop?


I don't know that any of us just stop. I think for everyone here that model railroading is in our blood. How many posts do we see of people coming back to the hobby after 15, 20, or 30 or more years after their last layout? After the kids are gone, after they've moved to a new home for retirement, or more disposable income later in their career, or whatever reason?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2018)

What a wonderful representation of dogs owned by our forum members. Indeed, if your health allows for it, there is no better companion than a dog. Anyone who owns one will attest to this as they give so much back for your love to them. Every day, our pups brighten everything that follows from the time we get up in the Monsignor till we fall asleep.

There was a nice feature on Fox & Friends this morning about service dogs for returning veterans. Studies prove they dogs are far superior to any other medicine given to vets to cope with the stress of war.

My advice get a dog to go along with your trains. Guaranteed to make you feel better.

View attachment 457190


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Some moron bred a Labrador Retriever with a Basset Hound, to get a "Bassador." Then a car hit him. A veterinarian fixed him up, but no one claimed him. The Vet named him "Hoover," because he sucks up food like a vacuum cleaner. The two of us put in at least 4 miles per day.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Zeke says, "Welcome aboard Hoover, wanna play???" 

Nice looking "Bassador" Vincinet… 

I know this thread was about changes in the Hobby and how we are feeling about it and I think a lot of good thoughts have been shared, but.... The puppies, in my opinion, have given us a big smile and I like it!!! :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

I have had trains all my life and now I run trains every day, rarely do I miss a day. 
I have had a layout in every place I have lived since the early 70's and today I live in a one bedroom apt. and guess what I have a 5x16 layout. 

I will have a layout till the day I die. 

Dave


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Zeke and Zuke, great names for Labs.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Why, of course dogs belong on a train forum. I mean, you have to train a dog, right?


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Maybe change this thread and entitle it "Dog Days O Summer"?
I like it.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Vincent said:


> Why, of course dogs belong on a train forum. I mean, you have to train a dog, right?


Is that a three-rail Dachsuhund or a two-rail?


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

laz57 said:


> Maybe change this thread and entitle it "Dog Days O Summer"?
> I like it.



Oh, I get it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2018)

*"Maybe change this thread and entitle it "Dog Days O Summer"?
I like it."*

Good idea, Laz, very positive and who doesn't like dogs.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"Maybe change this thread and entitle it "Dog Days O Summer"?
> I like it."*
> 
> Good idea, Laz, very positive and who doesn't like dogs.


Barbara.

And she didn't like children, either. And she didn't like me. She ran the cat section of the animal shelter here in Mexico. I have never seen any animal shelter or pet store even close to being as clean as she kept the place.

She wanted to have me banned because I would bring church kids and kids from the orphanage to the shelter. The owner, a Jewish philanthropist, would not allow her to ban me.

I walked dogs for them until they sold the place to a wilderness preservation society.

Today, Barbera and I are friends, even though she doesn't like my dog.


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm a cat guy myself...









She was a great friend, and even though she passed away a few years ago, it's hard for me to post the picture. 

If I knew how to change the title I would. Can't seem to be able to edit the title.

Nice to see the pictures of the pooches!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

c.midland said:


> I'm a cat guy myself...


Barbara would like you.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Vincent said:


> Barbara.
> 
> And she didn't like children, either. And she didn't like me. She ran the cat section of the animal shelter here in Mexico. I have never seen any animal shelter or pet store even close to being as clean as she kept the place.
> 
> ...


There was a fellow that hated children. He said he couldn't stand the sight, sound or smell of them. He would leave the room if any came in.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

DennyM said:


> There was a fellow that hated children. He said he couldn't stand the sight, sound or smell of them. He would leave the room if any came in.


W.C.Fields once said that he liked children, preferably par-boiled.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I always keep in mind we were all children at one time or another. They can be annoying, but . . . also precious and fulfilling.


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

C.M as several have already pointed out everything changes and seldom for the better.A package of Hotdogs used to be a pound now it's 14 oz,Ritz crackers used to melt in your mouth and actually had flavor,everything is ruled by the bottom line these days including this hobby.
Many will say they could never get tired of trains or get burnt out; that may be the case for some but you can never judge what a man is feeling until you walk a mile in his shoes.I walked away for two years did not touch the layout or even run a train.Some people just need a break but, I'm back now and more enthused than ever before.Just hang in there once a train guy always a train guy.

I'll contribute to both topics in this thread.There have been a lot of good looking dogs posted here, now lets move on to super cute.

This is my side kick Zelda other than work wherever Papa is Zelda is right there with him.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2018)

Denny, very funny. Made me laugh this morning.

Papa, wonderful dog. Why am I not surprised that you have a dog that you love.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Everybody ought to have a dog.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Those are wonderful photos of Zelda, Papa. There are quite a few dogs in this thread whose names starts with 'Z'.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Some great pictures of pretty pooches, but I think there's been a misunderstanding.

Someone was talking about K-Line, not canine!  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2018)

Very funny, Brian.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

This thread is going to the dogs.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

highvoltage said:


> This thread is going to the dogs.


Doggone it, you're right!

But it interesting and helpful.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

How about baseball games? What goes better then "a Dog and a beer'?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2018)

Some people have the audacity to blame this on the dog days of summer. Go figure.


----------

